# Using Hardware to make stand alone unit?



## Scott Hack (Apr 12, 2009)

I've had my Series 2 TiVO for a long time. For the past 2 years, I've not had a subscription on it. I've had a DVR cable box provided by my cable company. I still have the TiVO hooked up to one of my tvs, and I use it sometimes just to watch live tv on and take advantage of the 20 or 30 minutes that the system has built in that lets me pause, FF, etc.

My question is, is there some software available, that will let me wipe the TiVO software off the box and use it as a stand alone DVR box? Maybe even to be able to be programmed via a webserver type setup?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Do a Google search for using an unsubscribed TiVo.

You may get it to do a few more things but certainly not record shows by name.

If you stowed yours while it was still subscribed, do not under any circumstances let it call Tivo and get the "Account Closed" message.


----------

